# Best Location for Families



## mchollanda (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi
My husband, myself and our 5 year old son are looking to move abroad to live next year, currently deciding on a few locations, Cyprus being one of them.
My husband works off shore so for myself I want to be near amenities, not in a remote location, somewhere ideal for my son as we are very active people. 
Looking for good school recommendations as well as other tips that families who have moved to Cyrus can recommend from their experiences of transition. 
We visited twice over the summer and preferred the Paphos region, however didn't get the chance to venture too far out. 
All advice would be grately
Cheers, AM


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

We have just settled in Polemi and have an 11 year old daughter. Polemi is about 15 minutes from Paphos. If you head to Polis from Paphos you hit Polemi and Stroumpi first.

When you see amenities, what do you mean? We do all our shopping either in the local supermarkets or Paphos itself. When buying meat and frozen items in Paphos, we pre pack a cooler bag so it doesn't melt before we get back home.

In terms of outdoor activities, it depends whether you want organised ones or if you do your own thing. 

For schools, there is The International School of Paphos, which follows the English curriculum, as does an English school on the Tomb of the Kings Road. Plus there is the American School. There may well be others. All are private. The ISOP is a decent size. In our daughter's year there are 3 classes, each under 20 in size. I can't speak for the other schools, but the ISOP has a lot of after school organised sport activities.

We love it here. The pace of life is slower, but it gives you more time to enjoy it.


----------



## mchollanda (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks for your update, I'll check out the area. 

Great to hear others have settled well especially with the schools. 

Yes, we like to be active so either self organised or arranged activities suit, but knowing the schools have after school activities is a bonus.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

We like geocaching and Cyprus is ideal for that. Geocaching in Cyprus is also a great way of discovering out of the way places too.


----------



## Emmaabudhabi (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,
We are coming over to look at schools in Paphos soon. It's quite important as I'm looking for my eldest to do her A levels and I have two other children one in primary and one in reception. Would you say ISOP is a very international school? Is it very welcoming to newbies? My kids are use to moving schools as we are expats in the UAE from the UK but Is it a majority of locals at ISOP? Deciding which ones to visit between Aspire, TLC and ISOP. Thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Emmaabudhabi said:


> Hi,
> We are coming over to look at schools in Paphos soon. It's quite important as I'm looking for my eldest to do her A levels and I have two other children one in primary and one in reception. Would you say ISOP is a very international school? Is it very welcoming to newbies? My kids are use to moving schools as we are expats in the UAE from the UK but Is it a majority of locals at ISOP? Deciding which ones to visit between Aspire, TLC and ISOP. Thanks


I can recommend ISOP. It is welcoming and has great facilities. ISOP is the most established since it has been around since the 80's. My wife went there in the 90's and some of the staff are still there which I think says something in itself. One fantastic teacher just retired after 20+ years. I would look at all three so you can see for yourself though.


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Our daughter has settled in fine. In terms of international, it is a mix of British, Cypriot, Russian and Oriental, judging from the languages I have heard spoken at the school gate. I may have heard some German too, and possibly Dutch, though that could have just been a gentleman with a bad cough. 

Your child certainly won't be the only British one there by a long chalk.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The 'Dutch' could even have been Germans from Bavaria. I grew up in Germany, speak it fluently but cannot understand a word the Bavarians say


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

SunnyPaphos said:


> We like geocaching and Cyprus is ideal for that. Geocaching in Cyprus is also a great way of discovering out of the way places too.


Puzbie?

Pete (Kan2)


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> Puzbie?
> 
> Pete (Kan2)


Yup and I am Puzbie's wife!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

houdinibun said:


> Yup and I am Puzbie's wife!


Hi Mrs Puzbie, Koniagal here


----------



## SunnyPaphos (Jul 25, 2016)

Years ago I wanted to be a vet, so worked at a vet's to gain experience. My three abiding memories of my time there were:

Helping in a Caesarian of some small yappy dog, who promptly disowned the pups. This was memorable because I couldn't get over how vigourously you have to shake a pup that's just been yanked from its mother to get it's heart going, and the amount of tubes involved.

Picking up an Old English Sheepdog that had been put under before an op. Memorable because it weed on me.

Siamese cat castration. Just not right.

While I was there, they adopted a stray cat which they called Puzbie. For some reason the name stuck in my head.

So now you know.


----------

